# Considering moving to Egypt...medical questions



## morg00 (Nov 11, 2009)

We are considering moving to Egypt next year with our two young girls, who will be 3 and 5 years old. Our older daughter has ADHD and is treated with medication by a psychiatrist in the US. Are there pediatric psychiatrists who treat ADHD in Cairo or Maadi? 

Our younger daughter has asthma. I know that Cairo is a very polluted area and am wondering how badly the pollution might bother her, as well as how we would access medical services for her. Any ideas about this? 

Thank you!

K


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The pollution is horrific, how badly it will affect your daughter is only a question that you could answer. Asthma inhalers are easily available.
I imagine that only someone who has a child with ADHD would be able to answer your question on treatment.
Maadi is not as polluted as Downtown but it does get the dust from the desert and the concrete factories. When the rain comes the farmers start burning the stubble in the fields and the smell and smoke lies over the city for days. April brings sandstorm season, which of course varies from year to year in severity.

Maidenx
.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

I suffer from mild asthma, mainly brought on my hayfever in summer but I found the pollution in Cairo really aggravated my asthma and I had far more asthma attacks during the summer in Cairo than I have ever had before. Other friends also suffered quite badly in Cairo during the summer. As MS says though certain areas aren't as bad as Downtown - I just had to avoid Downtown in the summer and would try and go away for weekends but that's not always practical


----------



## adokhan (Oct 3, 2009)

With regards to a pediatric psychiatrist...there is Maadi Psychology Center which offers several different services with a number of psychologists and/or psychiatrists -- there's no email address listed in their ad, but you can contact them via Tel/Fax: 2359 2278 Mobile 010 657 0691 or 018 443 3647.


----------

